# Very Beautiful Sweater



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

http://odrecznie.blogspot.ca/2011/05/milena.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milena


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I love this one! Thanks.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MomBeezzzz said:


> http://odrecznie.blogspot.ca/2011/05/milena.html
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milena


Did I miss the English version? And only size 34?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Love this one. I also like the one in your avatar!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Did I miss the English version? And only size 34?


Scroll down and there is a better english translation yeah only 34 but you are a smart cookie and can re-size it


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

crispie said:


> Love this one. I also like the one in your avatar!


TY


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the link - it's pretty I agree
:thumbup:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Did I miss the English version? And only size 34?


Try Ravelry link and scroll to bottom of the page


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely sweater. I too like the gray,


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> Try Ravelry link and scroll to bottom of the page


I did. Twice even . Clicked on free takes me to a Russian or Polish site.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and looks wonderful on you :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! classic lines.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Scroll down and there is a better english translation yeah only 34 but you are a smart cookie and can re-size it


Scroll down to where? I don't see an English version. I may be a smart a** doesn't mean I can figure out sweater sizes. LOL.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous! ty


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting rib variation on the turquoise one, changing from wider to 1x1 rib before changing to stocking stitch.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater and I would love to try it. But, I would need to have the pattern for the right measurements, or there would be no use to eve attempt it.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

This is so lovely, and would fit (and suit) my slender DIL but no way can I print this out with the black background! Pity.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

The background does not show up like that when you print it ,,at least it didn't in mine


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely love it. Gray is perfect.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

MomBeezzzz said:


> http://odrecznie.blogspot.ca/2011/05/milena.html
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milena


I checked this out as I thought it might be just what I am looking for. I am looking for fine knit cardigan. But I found the instructions a bit confusing, so I guess I will have to pass. Too bad. It is a lovely sweater.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> The background does not show up like that when you print it ,,at least it didn't in mine


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound so 'complaining' Hardly any sleep and went back to bed for a bit!

Yes, I was saving it as an rtf to be able to print later, and it saved the same way it was posted, so I deleted the save. A bit scared to try printing as it would wipe out my ink if it stayed black! Wish people would not do the dark backgrounds like that!

BTW even when I print out a portion of the KP Digest, it prints out with the yellow background (not such a big deal as black)

But it's a lovely sweater, and thanks for the post. I could always sit there and retype the pattern, or copy by hand.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Ooo....I like it !
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful......thanks for posting.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Lets see if I can upload pattern....


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much! All put away safely now for later, to knit for DIL. Love it, and thanks a million!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

pretty!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's certainly one I will knit for my DD or DIL. What yarn did you use? It's perfect for that sweater.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Lets see if I can upload pattern....


Thank you I have it now. Yours is better as the original at the bottom of the blog is written in purple ink on black background for the body part of the pattern. Just about impossible to read.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> That's certainly one I will knit for my DD or DIL. What yarn did you use? It's perfect for that sweater.


I haven't knit it yet but when I do it will be in a dark grey.. I cannot see any gauge but pattern says 2.75mm and 3mm knitting needles so I am assuming it is a fingering or lace weight..her red one is done in a cotton. Does that help?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

The pattern only gives directions for the short sleeve version...I guess one could just continue knitting on, down to the wrist. I would have to find a comparable, basic pattern for the long sleeve shaping and use that as a guide. I think I can do that! My trusty old 'Knitting Wheel' should work.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

There is a recipe somewhere and a generator just input your numbers and it does the math,,,let me have a look around for the link,,,,,,,,
I think this is it ...have a poke around very useful site ...bookmark to keep it handy

http://knittingtidbits.blogspot.ca/2009/01/knitting-pattern-generators.html


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I haven't knit it yet but when I do it will be in a dark grey.. I cannot see any gauge but pattern says 2.75mm and 3mm knitting needles so I am assuming it is a fingering or lace weight..her red one is done in a cotton. Does that help?


I actually looked up the yarn quoted on the pattern: Adriafil Cheope Egytptian Cotton and the info listed for that reads: 
suitable for DK patterns
50 mg 135 metres per, 3mm- 4mm needles
on 4mm needles, 22 sts & 31 rows= 10 cms

Oh, just saw your last post, thank you for the knitting pattern generator link! Very good!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

nitchik said:


> I actually looked up the yarn quoted: Adriafil Cheope Egytptian Cotton and the info listed for that reads:
> suitable for DK patterns
> 50 mg 135 metres per, 3mm- 4mm needles
> on 4mm needles, 22 sts & 31 rows= 10 cms


I was also told if you fold the yarn in half and it fits into your needle gauge size

The pattern states a 2.75mm and 3mm


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

nitchik said:


> I actually looked up the yarn quoted on the pattern: Adriafil Cheope Egytptian Cotton and the info listed for that reads:
> suitable for DK patterns
> 50 mg 135 metres per, 3mm- 4mm needles
> on 4mm needles, 22 sts & 31 rows= 10 cms
> ...


 YW
Neat generator that says you type in the url of a picture and it can get you the pattern???I was just going to put in the url to see if it would type out the patter from the picture,,,that would be awesome

Not working for me,,
here is where it is if anyone wants to try

http://kpg.sourceforge.net/


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> I was also told if you fold the yarn in half and it fits into your needle gauge size
> 
> The pattern states a 2.75mm and 3mm


oh, I didn't know about folding the yarn, I will have to remember that.

Yes, I know the pattern states 2.75 and 3mm, but that is because that is what they used to knit that sweater with that particular yarn. That yarn is (as per the pattern) Adriafil Cheope Egyptian Cotton, and when you research that yarn you get the specifications I posted. So, if you can find a yarn with the same specs for 4mm needles, you should achieve the same results as they got for that sweater knitted on 2.75 and 3mm. I hope that makes sense! 
The Adriafil C.E.C band lists only the specs for 4mm needles, but since that is the yarn they used for 2.75 and 3mm, then if one were to use that yarn, or another yarn that is equivalent, one should get the same results they got!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

nitchik said:


> oh, I didn't know about folding the yarn, I will have to remember that.
> 
> Yes, I know the pattern states 2.75 and 3mm, but that is because that is what they used to knit that sweater with that particular yarn. That yarn is (as per the pattern) Adriafil Cheope Egyptian Cotton, and when you research that yarn you get the specifications I posted. So, if you can find a yarn with the same specs for 4mm needles, you should achieve the same results as they got for that sweater knitted on 2.75 and 3mm. I hope that makes sense!
> The Adriafil C.E.C band lists only the specs for 4mm needles, but since that is the yarn they used for 2.75 and 3mm, then if one were to use that yarn, or another yarn that is equivalent, one should get the same results they got!


Ahhh Yes I get it now..appears she used the smaller needles for the ribbing...


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

On my Samsung tablet I was able to save the page with pattern 'for offline reading', so I won't need to print it. And by spreading the words, even the awful purple on black sleeve instructions become readable.


----------

